# Lžikrál



## Interfector

Jak by se toto slovo dalo přeložit do angličtiny, případně do jiných jazyků?


----------



## bibax

Maďarsky:

*ál- = lži-

*álkirály = lžikrál;
álpróféta = lžiprorok;
álhazafi = lživlastenec;
...


----------



## bibax

Francouzsky asi *le faux roi*.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Možná _false king_, _usurper_, _rival king_...  Pretender is also a possibility.  Do you have any context?

The phrase _pretended king_ (which sounds archaic - at least _pretend*ed* king_ does) in John Bunyan's Holy War was translated as "lzíkrál".

Now all this time the good King, the King Shaddai, was preparing to send    an army to recover the town of Mansoul again from under the tyranny  of   their *pretended king *Diabolus; but he thought good, at first, not  to   send them by the hand and conduct of brave Emmanuel his Son, but  ... (source)

Mezitím se dobrý král Šaddaj připravoval k vyslání armády, která by Duši    obnovila a vysvobodila ji od tyranie *lžikrále* Diabola. Nechtěl ji  však   hned napoprvé poslat
pod vedením svého syna, statečného Immanuela, ale ... (source)


----------

